# Supplies??



## dirtysmellykid (Nov 28, 2007)

Where have you guys gotten your supplies from?? Like a sporting good store or something.. 
any ideas on where to get supplies for cheap??


----------



## Exile (Nov 28, 2007)

dirtysmellykid said:


> Where have you guys gotten your supplies from?? Like a sporting good store or something..
> any ideas on where to get supplies for cheap??


Diy, and thrift stores mostly.

Also military surplus on occasion if its cheap.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 28, 2007)

whenever I need a sleeping bag I hit up Target. it's cheap. and they actually carry good bags. my old one lasted like 2 years until I spent too many nights passing out too close to the fire.

whenever I need a pack I hit up a surplus store. 


as for anything else... you don't really NEED much else but if you want other crap you can get it for free or steal it or find it. ground scored clothes are the best.


----------



## Exile (Nov 28, 2007)

If you got the money and the place to send it to...........................

http://www.backcountry.com/

Quite pricey. :-\


----------



## Labea (Nov 29, 2007)

I had this problem BAD when I first got on the road. I had packed barely anything in a swiss laptop back pack. i forgot clothes, sleeping bag, and an actual pack would have been nice. I packed in about 5 minutes, growing more insane every second. It wasn't too bad during the summer, and that first night our mutual friend let me use his sleeping bag. I didn't sleep that night, ended up giving it back after an hour. The next day a guy at Sox Place in downtown Denver gave me his old sleeping bag, and I sewed shopping cart straps to my back pack to keep it in place, and then my other friend gave me one of her sweaters.

Some people on the road are very generous and willing to help you out. The latter mentioned ended up leaving me in downtown Denver cause they didn't want to travel with a runaway, and I don't blame them. They helped enough. And as the days went on and turned into months clothes just came and went. stealing, groundscoring, handouts, DIY. My parents always told me this world and the people in it would chew me up and spit me out. This is partly true, but I think the world took better care of me then they did.

sorry for the long post!

-labea


----------



## dirtysmellykid (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks guys.
No sorrys needed labea, yeah i got a meduim alice pack already and a sleeping bag but it isnt 0 degree but thats okay. I have a head flashlight, water bottle. and probably even a tarp. but i dont have any maps or certain things that looked good in this list a fellow traveler gave me. but i bet i can find that stuff around tho.. Groundscoring im assuming is finding shit on the ground right? not much to find in minneapolis that ive seen lying around, i stick to dumpsters. Yeah i hope the world will help me out better than the parents have. My mom just got done screamin at me last night for asking for a new sleepin bag coz the one i have needs sewing badly so i just asked coz ya know xmas and shits comming up. she went yellin bout how this is some fantasy im wanna to live out and it aint real and no real human does this and it aint normal and then threw in the lovley name calling.. yeah shes scared i know, but im not gonna be some buisness woman like she is. talk lata. peace

~spyder


----------



## dirtysmellykid (Nov 29, 2007)

yeah i'm gonna go look up REI and Dicks Sporting goods if i can scrounge up like 20$ 40$ bucks or something.


----------



## dirtysmellykid (Nov 30, 2007)

whats the best kinda dog to travel with??


----------



## jack ransom (Nov 30, 2007)

dirtysmellykid said:


> whats the best kinda dog to travel with??




A well trained one that will listen to you and not fuck up everything. And one that is fairly tough. you don't need to travel with a pitbull to ward people off, most dogs in general will do that anyway.


----------



## Labea (Nov 30, 2007)

well, the most dogs i have seen have been pittbulls. I have NOT traveled with an animal, and i do not plan on it. I dont have the patience to train a puppy and when it gets big it will get harder to ride trains and hitchhike . if im starving i wouldnt want my dog to starve too. If i was to travel with a dog, i would pick something that wouldnt get TOO big, but an agressive one to help protect me as well. If i mature a little i might be able to handle a pet, but i found a kitten once and tried to get it to come with me and we bought it food and the whole nine yards and eventually it just walked away. i got sick of having to hold onto it forever anyways, since it was always jumping out of my arms. I have a dog right now who is just a HUGE stubborn half pit/whiped or something like that, and i thought about taking him on the road but im not sure how hard it would be to train him and get him used to it, and he is so stubborn i'd have to drag the heavy dog by a leash everywhere. i have abandoned the idea.


----------



## dirtysmellykid (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah thinking on it that way, i kick the idea too. I'll just get a dog when i stay put for a while.


----------



## loam (Dec 24, 2007)

as much as i HATE wal mart. if you want a lightweight, cheap sleeping bag they have fleece sleeping bags for ten bones. i stole mine because i don't support them. but the are cheap. i find or make most of my other supplies.


----------

